# My pigeons don't fly around ..sit around



## pigeons929 (Jul 18, 2014)

*My pigeons don't fly around ..sit around.. NEED HELP*

Hey I have started keeping pigeons recently. I have got about 12 birds in a good sized coop and they are now used to the area as it has been a while. I have been letting them loose for a good 2 months now but the problem is they won't fly around. They go right onto the roof of my house and sit there all day long. They may fly for a few minutes once every few hours maybe because of a crow startling them but thats it. 

Any tips on what I could do?, they are highfliers and I believe a few tipplers as well. Most of them are over a year old and some are young which were born in the loft. 

My goal is to be able to watch them fly around and enjoy them.

Any info and steps on what to do will be of great help as I am new to the hobby. 

Thanks


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm sure someone that's involved in pigeon sports can give you some actual advice, but if you watch wild pigeons, the don't fly around all that much, especially not unnecessarily. They'll travel for food and nesting areas, but they spend a lot of time standing around. If your birds have all their needs right there, they don't really have a reason to fly.

I don't let my birds out to fly, but they're still fun to watch just foraging and interacting with each other.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

What type of birds do you have?
Are they Old birds young birds or mix?
Do you let them out before or after feeding?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I would try to keep them off the roof throw a ball at them, ice cubes they melt anything to keep them off the roof the only place they should land is on your loft. It may be harder to do now because they have gotten used to it. If they know the area now have you tried flagging them up? The birds should really want to fly. Are you giving them open loft that can also be the problem. I do not have any high flyers but my birds are let out once a day and they love to fly. When they are done flying they go right in to feed they are never fed before they are let out. Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Their breed and how much they're being fed plays some part in their activity. 

How much and when do you feed them? High flyers and Tipplers are generally very active birds so you shouldn't worry about that. I think it all depends on the food in your case.


----------



## pigeons929 (Jul 18, 2014)

White Homers said:


> I would try to keep them off the roof throw a ball at them, ice cubes they melt anything to keep them off the roof the only place they should land is on your loft. It may be harder to do now because they have gotten used to it. If they know the area now have you tried flagging them up? The birds should really want to fly. Are you giving them open loft that can also be the problem. I do not have any high flyers but my birds are let out once a day and they love to fly. When they are done flying they go right in to feed they are never fed before they are let out. Hope this makes some sense.




They are fed 1 tablespoon per bird around 6pm everyday. They are let out before feeding never after. No the loft is closed if they are not out, and the door is closed when they are outside as well.


----------



## pigeons929 (Jul 18, 2014)

CarloSantoro said:


> What type of birds do you have?
> Are they Old birds young birds or mix?
> Do you let them out before or after feeding?


Highflier mostly and some tipplers. They re fed 1 tablespoon per bird per day at 6pm and they are let out well before feed time. They are a mix of age some old some young.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

pigeons929 said:


> They are fed 1 tablespoon per bird around 6pm everyday. They are let out before feeding never after. No the loft is closed if they are not out, and the door is closed when they are outside as well.


 Hi pigeons929,

Welcome to the Forum.

I wanted to point out about amount feed: usually it is approx. ~ 1 Ounce per bird/per day.I feed 1/2 Oz. in morning, 1/2 Oz. in late afternoon, before they turn in. I hope other members can add more feedback.

If your pigeons are not being feed the right amount, they could feel lazy and not want to fly.

Another suggestion; any way to have the pigeons return into your loft after flying? (you mentioned that door was closed)

Typically; you will want to let them out hungry. They will fly around, stretch their wings, do a few circles and then want to return to loft for food.

It is not easy to have lazy birds flying again. I would concentrate on food amount, food timings and having access to the loft for return.

Whistling, talking to them while feeding helps, makes them familiar with you and the feeding pattern. 

Personally I, always let out my pigeons hungry in the morning. If they return too fast, them I will clap/encourage them to fly more, before feeding them.

Good Luck


----------

